# Evans Cycles... Have you bought a bike from them?



## Moe (7 Sep 2015)

Hi, I have recently bought a bike from Evans and feel slightly disappointed... Whilst they were fantastic with exchanging my first bike (due to original bike I wanted arriving damaged and having to chose a second, but not liking it) They did not do a bike fit at all! Granted, there were no pedals on the bike but surely they would have a spare set for this reason.... I have had to adjust the handlebars and seat myself whilst out on a ride. Even with my first bike, all they did was adjust the height of the seat but then moved it again whilst they put on new bar tape for some reason.... 
So, am I right to be disappointed or do they not offer a bike fit when you buy a bike from them? If they don't, then fair enough.... Just want to hear of other peoples experiences from Evans Cycles.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## kiriyama (7 Sep 2015)

Always seemed very overpriced to me so iv had no experience of evans apart from the occasional Yorkshire "ow bloody much!?" Iv always found smaller retailers to have a more personal touch as regards to knowledge/fitting/advice. But with all big chain shops you get good shops and bad ones.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2015)

I bought a bike from Evans. It came in a box with the pedals removed. Didn't think anything of it.

It takes me a couple of rides, a few solid miles to get the set up _just so_ on any new bike. The last thing I'd want is a shop thinking they can make my bike fit me better than I can.


----------



## DCLane (7 Sep 2015)

I got one bike online from them - a Ridgeback Platinum - back in 2011. Did it all myself and I didn't expect any fit from them.

It was replaced under warranty in 2012 due to a cracked frame and they offered a bike fit with the replacement.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Sep 2015)

I have just got one from Evans. I thought the service was pretty good considering I was only buying a fairly low priced mountain bike for my daughter. The sales bloke let her sit on a couple and adjusted the saddle up and down. The seat tube seemed to scratch the post so he got it cleaned with a reamer.

Finally he had the workshop go over it before we took it away.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

My last two bikes have come from them purely because they are the company my firm uses for CTW.

Both times i have taken the bike straight my LBS to be checked over and i had a full bike fit done for my road bike at the LBS. I personally would not trust Evans further that purely purchasing an item from them.

Find a good LBS near you and talk to them about your needs.


----------



## toffee (7 Sep 2015)

Mrs T and I have both bought bikes from Evans recently. I would say they will do what you ask. We both just wanted to pick the bike up and sort everything out ourselves but if we had asked they would have made whatever adjustments we wanted.

Derek


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Sep 2015)

Always had friendly and helpful service in Evans, including the purchase of 2 bikes.


----------



## Citius (7 Sep 2015)

Moe said:


> Hi, I have recently bought a bike from Evans and feel slightly disappointed... Whilst they were fantastic with exchanging my first bike (due to original bike I wanted arriving damaged and having to chose a second, but not liking it) They did not do a bike fit at all! Granted, there were no pedals on the bike but surely they would have a spare set for this reason.... I have had to adjust the handlebars and seat myself whilst out on a ride. Even with my first bike, all they did was adjust the height of the seat but then moved it again whilst they put on new bar tape for some reason....
> So, am I right to be disappointed or do they not offer a bike fit when you buy a bike from them? If they don't, then fair enough.... Just want to hear of other peoples experiences from Evans Cycles.
> Thank you in advance!



Are you being serious?


----------



## Roadrider48 (7 Sep 2015)

I bought two of my bikes from Evans. Offered a sit on the models I was buying but never offered an actual fit and didn't expect it either.
A proper bike fit is something you pay for separately I believe. Unless maybe you buy a real expensive job from a high end retailer. They might throw in a fit if you're spending £8000 or so, but then again maybe not....I don't really know.
I did get offered a half price Retul fit by Planet X when I bought a TT bike though.


----------



## Moe (8 Sep 2015)

Citius said:


> Are you being serious?


Yes, to answer that question, I just thought that is what they did.... Again, like I said, if they don't do this then fair enough! I have never bought a bike straight from a bike shop so didn't know what to expect! I did read a review from an Evans customer who had said that they made sure the bike fit them before they left the store.... That is all.....
Thank you all for your replies, I appreciate it.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Sep 2015)

Manchester Velodrome is right next door to work, I dip into Evans there quite often. The staff are generally v good, I've seen them setting up and adjusting and readjusting bikes for people to test ride and no pushing the more costly option.

There's the odd staffer in there I try to avoid but on the whole a decent bunch and happy to help.


----------



## Globalti (8 Sep 2015)

If I bought a bike from Evans (or Halfrauds for that matter) it would only be beause I knew exactly what I wanted and their price was good. I would take it away and build and set it up myself; I certainly wouldn't trust distracted kids to set my bike up. It's a bike supermarket, not a serious bike shop.


----------



## mustang1 (8 Sep 2015)

Bought two bikes from them (both at the store). Both were fine. First bike I paid the same as any other shop, second bike I got a good deal.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Sep 2015)

It doesnt matter where I buy my bikes i do the bike fit myself. I dont believe you can get it right sitting on a bike in the shop or by taking a couple of laps round a car park. I am regularly making very small adjustments to my bike.

Why would You trust someone else to do it for you? I dont really understand that.


----------



## Globalti (8 Sep 2015)

I often find myself wondering how many people have tried cycling then given up because they've been sold an unsuitable bike or an ill-fitted bike.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Sep 2015)

Nothing wrong with Evans, whatsoever. There may be a difference between one person's idea of what a 'bike fit' is and what the general CC population think a bike fit service is.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Sep 2015)

There's a difference between setting the bike up to fit you and having a bike fit done for you. Setting a bike up to fit you is a rough and ready eyeball option in my opinion and that is nothing more than you would get in any bike shop. A full bike fit on the other hand takes an hour or more from what I have read and requires training and experience and more equipment and time than any bike shop would give free of charge.

I have purchased 2 bikes from Evans over the years. 1 on the ride to work scheme and the other an emergency purchase on a bank holiday when very few other ships were open and I needed a bike fit the following day and everyday of that week. Neither time I have had out expected to have a full bike fit. Both times they have ensured I have the right side bike and adjusted the bike to roughly the correct settings. The road bike was surprisingly well set up and I only made a 1mm adjustment to the seat height. The bike was also checked over by their mechanics before I was allowed to take it away.


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2015)

Wimbledon have a couple of turbos. I'd expect they'd stick the bike on and do basic saddle position tweaks if you asked. Especially if the shop weren't busy. They do test rides so I'd assume the size of the bike to be correct, more or less

I think as with all chains, service and knowledge will vary a bit branch to branch


----------



## bozmandb9 (8 Sep 2015)

Moe said:


> Yes, to answer that question, I just thought that is what they did.... Again, like I said, if they don't do this then fair enough! I have never bought a bike straight from a bike shop so didn't know what to expect! I did read a review from an Evans customer who had said that they made sure the bike fit them before they left the store.... That is all.....
> Thank you all for your replies, I appreciate it.



I think you're quite right. Any retailer would surely set up a bike correctly. Any half decent retailer would change stem handlebars etc to get the fit correct. Did you not ask them to set the second bike up for you?


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2015)

No one can set a bike up correctly in 10 minutes. They may get a well in the ballpark, but only you know once you've ridden it a while that it's a bit heavy on the wrists and needs the bars rotating a few degrees, or you could do with the seat back a few mm to get your shoulders down when in the drops. No one, but nO one, not even these self proclaimed bike specialists, can fit a bike properly to you in one sitting.


----------



## Roadrider48 (8 Sep 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> I think you're quite right. Any retailer would surely set up a bike correctly. Any half decent retailer would change stem handlebars etc to get the fit correct. Did you not ask them to set the second bike up for you?


Some online retailers give you the option to change the stock stem and bars and cranks and so on. But in a shop where the bike comes out of a box from the manufacturer I don't think the "build" would include this, unless you are prepared to pay extra for a different stem length or narrower handlebars for example.
But @vickster touches on a good point with regard to service varying from branch to branch.


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2015)

@Drago I'm assuming that's what the OP wanted? Evans don't offer a full fit service anyhow


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2015)

I read it as he wanted the bike set up to fit him. Ain't never gonna happen.


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2015)

No although some companies do include retul or similar in cost


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (8 Sep 2015)

Purchases a few bikes from them!!! Yep all they would do is saddle and handle bar height, not a proper bike fit.


----------



## bozmandb9 (8 Sep 2015)

Seems a bi


Roadrider48 said:


> Some online retailers give you the option to change the stock stem and bars and cranks and so on. But in a shop where the bike comes out of a box from the manufacturer I don't think the "build" would include this, unless you are prepared to pay extra for a different stem length or narrower handlebars for example.
> But @vickster touches on a good point with regard to service varying from branch to branch.



Seems a bit stupid that you can get more personalisation buying a bike off the net, than at a LBS doesn't it!? If I owned a bike brand, I would ensure that every shop kept a supply of components to ensure at least basic fit, i.e. stems, handlebars etc. You shouldn't have to pay for it either. Already paying an extra 30% to buy from a shop, so this sort of service should be the least they do to add value.


----------



## Roadrider48 (8 Sep 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> Seems a bi
> 
> 
> Seems a bit stupid that you can get more personalisation buying a bike off the net, than at a LBS doesn't it!? If I owned a bike brand, I would ensure that every shop kept a supply of components to ensure at least basic fit, i.e. stems, handlebars etc. You shouldn't have to pay for it either. Already paying an extra 30% to buy from a shop, so this sort of service should be the least they do to add value.


Yeah, it happened to me when I bought my BMC Teammachine from Evans. I had to change the stem and saddle at the point of purchase. I chose new ones and they did fit them as part of the build but I had to pay £95 for the saddle and £40 for the stem. And they gave me the stock parts they'd replaced in a carrier bag. I just took that as being normal tbh.


----------



## Banjo (8 Sep 2015)

I think the question is did Moe ask them to adjust it to fit.

I have bought 2 bikes from Evans and neither were adjusted for me but I did show up with an under seat bag with tools in to do it myself.

On one bike the staff pointed out a tiny scratch I hadn't noticed myself then the manager was called to authorise a suitable price reduction .

Im certain that had I asked for bike fit help or advice I would have got it .


----------



## Roadrider48 (8 Sep 2015)

Banjo said:


> I think the question is did Moe ask them to adjust it to fit.
> 
> I have bought 2 bikes from Evans and neither were adjusted for me but I did show up with an under seat bag with tools in to do it myself.
> 
> ...


The same thing happened to me in Evans. They pointed out a small chip on the seat stay and I got a 10% discount. Which was great because I doubt I would have ever noticed it was that small.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Sep 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> I just took that as being normal tbh.


Sadly it is the norm unless you are purchasing a bike that includes being fitted to you and then you pay a lot of money. St John Street Cycles do that sort of service, but you do pay the difference between their costs for the parts that you change (out get a refund) and they offer (think they still offer it) a 100 day no questions asked exchange on any part. Both my OH and myself used it several times on our expedition bikes. It was a very useful service but you pay for it on other ways like the overall cost of the bike, however their support is second to none.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> Seems a bi
> 
> 
> Seems a bit stupid that you can get more personalisation buying a bike off the net, than at a LBS doesn't it!? If I owned a bike brand, I would ensure that every shop kept a supply of components to ensure at least basic fit, i.e. stems, handlebars etc. You shouldn't have to pay for it either. Already paying an extra 30% to buy from a shop, so this sort of service should be the least they do to add value.



Giant stores have different stems etc available.

A decent LBS will sort stem/saddle/tyres/cassette/rings for you if you want different to standard.

Evans - no chance. They will happily sell you the different parts but will not allow for the redundant parts. For this reason i would not buy from them.


----------



## Roadrider48 (8 Sep 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sadly it is the norm unless you are purchasing a bike that includes being fitted to you and then you pay a lot of money. St John Street Cycles do that sort of service, but you do pay the difference between their costs for the parts that you change (out get a refund) and they offer (think they still offer it) a 100 day no questions asked exchange on any part. Both my OH and myself used it several times on our expedition bikes. It was a very useful service but you pay for it on other ways like the overall cost of the bike, however their support is second to none.


Similarly I was offered a Retul fit at half price from Planet X when I bought my TT bike last year; although it was £4000, I think you get that option on all of their bikes. Or they used to do it, haven't used them for a bit so I can't be sure just now.
Plus, as I said earlier I had to pay for the different parts for my BMC when I bought it from Evans and they gave me the stock stuff they replaced in a bag. A proper bike fit is something you have to pay for separately unless, as you said, you buy an expensive bike. Or you end up paying for it one way or the other.
How are you getting on with that trike btw? I was reading your threads a while back. Hope your health is improving.


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2015)

This is all why I've stopped buying off the peg bikes, cost and hassle associated with getting narrower bars, thicker tape, shorter stems, ergo flat bar grips, a wsd saddle etc negates any potential cost saving (even more so as I want SRAM shifters, Evans barely have a Non shimano bike, let alone a choice of non black ones). All good if you are a 'standard size' for your height but as a tall woman I struggle to get what I require

When I got my Pearson, they measured me before building the bike, it did transpire that those bars were a little wide, but it was my first roadbike so I didn't really notice the issue...until I got tendonitis in my wrist!


----------



## Roadrider48 (8 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> This is all why I've stopped buying off the peg bikes, cost and hassle associated with getting narrower bars, thicker tape, shorter stems, ergo flat bar grips, a wsd saddle etc negates any potential cost saving (even more so as I want SRAM shifters, Evans barely have a Non shimano bike, let alone a choice of non black ones). All good if you are a 'standard size' for your height but as a tall woman I struggle to get what I require
> 
> When I got my Pearson, they measured me before building the bike, it did transpire that those bars were a little wide, but it was my first roadbike so I didn't really notice the issue...until I got tendonitis in my wrist!


Funny you should say that about Shimano and Evans. Because Planet X seem to be doing predominantly SRAM lately.


----------



## The Jogger (8 Sep 2015)

I think I would prefer them over my LBS Cycleworks in Petersfield. Just for the customer service.alone.


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> Funny you should say that about Shimano and Evans. Because Planet X seem to be doing predominantly SRAM lately.


Yep great isn't it  I expect they are getting a better deal...hence the recent rt58 with rival 22 for £500 deal...that groupset is now on my carbon bike and the RT58 has flat bars and SRAM apex!

Although unless in S Yorks buying from PX isn't ideal if you aren't sure on sizing, and not just the frame

It's not only Evans, but few of the major and indeed minor brands offer SRAM STIs anywhere in their range. Boardman used to more, but have now gone shimano on their roadbikes


----------



## Roadrider48 (8 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Yep great isn't it  I expect they are getting a better deal...hence the recent rt58 with rival 22 for £500 deal...that groupset is now on my carbon bike and the RT58 has flat bars and SRAM apex!


I have never ridden SRAM so I can't make a judgement. Have heard good things about SRAM red though.


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> I have never ridden SRAM so I can't make a judgement. Have heard good things about SRAM red though.


I like it because I can actually stop the bike from the hoods, unlike shimano, quite a nice facility to have!


----------



## Moe (9 Sep 2015)

Thanks for all your replies!... In fairness, no, I didn't ask, again, I just thought that's what they did so I need to ask ... It would make sense to me, but then again common sense is rare these days! lol! Lesson learned I guess!! I know I can do and will do adjustments myself along the way so I guess it's OK!


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 May 2016)

bought a bike from them - Honestly wish id saved my money till i joined CC. The wealth of knowledge in this place would have gotten me a much better bike. In this case i paid well over the odds for something that was probably worth around half as much (Hoy Shizuoka 001.) though I did keep asking them if they could show me a better bike for the money and they all kept telling me it was a good bike. Never asked me about the type of riding i was going to be doing etc etc.

Come to think of it - I have no idea how i came around to the idea about buying that HOY Shizuoka. If i had just taken that price and compared it to 5 others in the same price range i could of done a hell of a lot better.


----------



## newfhouse (11 May 2016)

I collected my new bike from Evans today. Unfortunately my firm's cycle to work scheme is only available through Evans, otherwise I would have gone elsewhere because of the lack of attention, manners and knowledge. I've bought bikes from Evans before and had a fair experience once and indifferent or poor service on every other occasion.

By contrast, there's a new Cycle Republic in my town. I went for a browse on Saturday, not to buy anything and not really expecting much - it is only a rebranded Halfords after all. I was very pleasantly surprised to be greeted but not hassled. I came out with a pair of Marathon Plus tyres discounted to the same price as Chain Reaction and Wiggle. I'm likely to go back if my needs are simple.


----------



## J1888 (11 May 2016)

newfhouse said:


> I collected my new bike from Evans today. Unfortunately my firm's cycle to work scheme is only available through Evans, otherwise I would have gone elsewhere because of the lack of attention, manners and knowledge. I've bought bikes from Evans before and had a fair experience once and indifferent or poor service on every other occasion.
> 
> By contrast, there's a new Cycle Republic in my town. I went for a browse on Saturday, not to buy anything and not really expecting much - it is only a rebranded Halfords after all. I was very pleasantly surprised to be greeted but not hassled. I came out with a pair of Marathon Plus tyres discounted to the same price as Chain Reaction and Wiggle. I'm likely to go back if my needs are simple.



The few Cycle Republic stores I've been into have been excellent - customer care is clearly something that their management are hot on...Evans not so much


----------



## BikeCurious (12 May 2016)

I've bought 2 bikes from Evans, 1 online and 1 in store. For the one bought in store they did the standard "How tall are you?" then recommended a size. They then got me the bike I wanted in that size, put it on a trainer and set the saddle height by measuring my knee angle and adjusting until it was within a certain range. No adjustment of fore/aft was made and no adjustment of stem/handlebar reach. That was pretty much it. I was allowed to take a test ride and the saddle was way too high. The guy serving me was doing his best but had a BMX background and no idea about road bikes. I resigned to adjust the bike fit myself and left with the bike.

For the next bike I buy I will insist on a real bike fit before I take it.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (12 May 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> ...an emergency purchase on a bank holiday when very few other ships were open...


You bought a bike from a ship? Well, you obviously just don't care where you get your bikes from.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 May 2016)

Absinthe Minded said:


> You bought a bike from a ship? Well, you obviously just don't care where you get your bikes from.


It was a good price!  better than off the back of a lorry...


----------



## 0lonerider (13 May 2016)

The only reason I don't use Evans is there's nowhere to lock your bike up near there store at the metrocentre branch


----------



## vickster (13 May 2016)

0lonerider said:


> The only reason I don't use Evans is there's nowhere to lock your bike up near there store at the metrocentre branch


All the Evans stores I've been in have stands inside the shop? Or they let you take it indoors and lean up against the counter for example


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2016)

0lonerider said:


> The only reason I don't use Evans is there's nowhere to lock your bike up near there store at the metrocentre branch



As well as what @vickster said, there's a covered rack next to the entrance to the Red Mall. There may be others, but that's the only one I've seen as I tend to avoid the MetroCentre!


----------



## Pale Rider (13 May 2016)

My recent Evans experience was OK, if a bit too corporate for my liking.

They are clearly trying to professionalise the bike buying process which was a bit hit and miss in some traditional bike shops.

Evans has only been partially successful at that in my view, but I reminded myself I was buying the bike, not the shop, so we rubbed along fine.

I used the Durham branch, it's the north east where everyone knows everyone and my relationship with the assistant improved after we discovered we have a couple of mutual acquaintances.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 May 2016)

Two of my bikes have been bought via Evans and the C2W scheme. 

Each time i have known what i wanted got the to order it and any extras then taken it straight to my LBS to be checked over. The last bike, my latest tourer had a buckled wheel which wasn't automatically obvious to my eye but one they should have picked up when putting the bike together. It was a faff getting them to admit their problem but i eventually got them to cough up and reimburse me.


----------



## 0lonerider (13 May 2016)

Be much easyer if they had stands outside as the main entrance is always busy with customers and staff trying bikes out on the carpark, it's also the door of choice for there warehouse staff


----------



## Pale Rider (13 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I tend to avoid the MetroCentre!



You certainly do.

Evans is on the retail park bit, so not handy for any of the covered malls.

I've not tried to park a bike outside, but I think @0lonerider is right, there's nowhere nearby to lock a bike.


----------



## vickster (13 May 2016)

0lonerider said:


> Be much easyer if they had stands outside as the main entrance is always busy with customers and staff trying bikes out on the carpark, it's also the door of choice for there warehouse staff


How about writing to the manager and asking


----------



## Ciar (13 May 2016)

Never bought a bike from Evans, have bought various items and depending who you get they can either be very helpful or the complete opposite, when i buy a bike it comes from my LBS as they are great and i have a good relationship with them, as for fits i pay out and get them done mostly because i seem to be bloody clueless about finding the correct height ;-)


----------



## 0lonerider (13 May 2016)

vickster said:


> How about writing to the manager and asking


I moved house now so there's other Shops closer to me, so just use there online services now and again.


----------



## vickster (13 May 2016)

0lonerider said:


> I moved house now so there's other Shops closer to me, so just use there online services now and again.


You still could to help out others


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2016)

The wife's hybrid was from Evans and a Trek tag-a-long. Bought them on interest free. Only issue we had was I was served by the mechanic, and he was having trouble with the tills .

Their price match is OK, especially for collection. Got over £25 off my panniers. Was able to cycle over to the Velodrome shop on my way home to collect them.


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> You certainly do.
> 
> Evans is on the retail park bit, so not handy for any of the covered malls.
> 
> I've not tried to park a bike outside, but I think @0lonerider is right, there's nowhere nearby to lock a bike.



I know.

That must be at least a 5 or possibly even 10 minute walk!


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2016)

I always feel cheeky taking a bike in the shop, even the LBS that sold me the commuter (one of his frames).


----------



## Pale Rider (13 May 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I know.
> 
> That must be at least a 5 or possibly even 10 minute walk!



Agreed.

I once walked from Evans to the McDonald's which is even closer, but it was less than straightforward because there are hardly any footpaths and moving cars everywhere.

My startling and insightful conclusion was the MetroCentre is squarely aimed at those who arrive by car.


----------



## Firestorm (13 May 2016)

The only time we visited an Evans , Chelmsford, the car park was free for the first 30 minutes. We only wanted to check which bikes were available for my wife so that should have been long enough. 
They had a bit of a queue, so we had a look around, after about 15 minutes Al had decided which ones she liked the look of , but had some questions.
The salesperson was helpful but when I looked at my watch and mentioned the time and the car park, he said we were not to worry as he has never seen any wardens out there. 
We found out why, it was NPR on exit and we got a fine a week later. Evans could not revoke the ticket as it was a private operator, They did, however, say they would knock the fine off the price of a new bike , as long as we bought it within the next two weeks.
The Spesh shop in Chelmsford was better experience and Al loved the bikes in there, so much so that we went way over budget....


----------



## vickster (13 May 2016)

fossyant said:


> I always feel cheeky taking a bike in the shop, even the LBS that sold me the commuter (one of his frames).


Why? In my experience, bike shops wholly expect it, hence why many provide parking areas, for example Evans, Sigma, Condor. The Cyclesurgery branches I've been in haven't but they've not had an issue with me taking the bike in. Indeed, mostly I get complimented by shop staff on whichever machine I'm riding 

To be fair, I and the bikes aren't dripping with mud, a mucky MTB may cause more consternation possibly. I have taken wet bikes in though


----------



## 0lonerider (13 May 2016)

That's E="AndyRM, post: 4277993, member: 21711"]I know.

That must be at least a 5 or possibly even 10 minute walk![/QUOTE]
Thats about my limit! My last mtn bike was stole from asda in the metrocentre after a guy picked my pocket in asda and stole my keys, I had security keep a eye on the bikerack so I could get a taxi home kick the door in call a joiner out to fix it and get back to asda! i just pulled in to asda carpark as security phoned to say my bike had been knicked


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2016)

0lonerider said:


> That's E="AndyRM, post: 4277993, member: 21711"]I know.
> 
> That must be at least a 5 or possibly even 10 minute walk!


Thats about my limit! My last mtn bike was stole from asda in the metrocentre after a guy picked my pocket in asda and stole my keys, I had security keep a eye on the bikerack so I could get a taxi home kick the door in call a joiner out to fix it and get back to asda! i just pulled in to asda carpark as security phoned to say my bike had been knicked[/QUOTE]

Avoid the MetroCentre is the moral of the story.


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 May 2016)

vickster said:


> All the Evans stores I've been in have stands inside the shop? Or they let you take it indoors and lean up against the counter for example


The three that use on a fairly regular basis also, as you say, have inside bike parking.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 May 2016)

I used to put Evans in the same category as Halfords, in that assuming they are cheap enough and you know how to play the system and exactly what you want then use them, but don't trust them at all.

However, I actually gave them a chance when I got my last bike as they were offering a great deal and C2W and allowed me to go over the £1K limit. Even then I was actually surprised about the knowledge and enthusiasm from the staff, I tend to throw in some technical questions that I know the answer to, just so I can test them out and discover who I am dealing with. We had honest discussions about the BB30a that concerned me and he was the only person to admit the weakness in design that I was already very aware of. Not only did I get an extensive test ride (in the rain) but the guy I dealt with was a Cat 3 racer still racing in his 40s who genuinely wanted to help and talk bikes. There was no pressure, genuine knowledge and a willingness to do a deal that no other shop got close to. I would go back again assuming the price was right.


----------



## vickster (13 May 2016)

I think, as with any chain, the knowledge and helpfulness does vary from branch to branch. One near here is very good (although I've not personally bought a bike there, a friend has), one is not so good IMO. There is also a branch in London of which @jefmcg is not a fan

I use them quite a lot for kit and parts, because I can park there if needed, collect and return on the same day, and best of all they price match


----------



## Lonestar (13 May 2016)

I can think of 5 bikes I've bought from there.Including the Brompton.Waterloo branch.

Close to work and overall no problems.Handily placed.


----------

